# Компьютерные технологии > Игры (games) > Общие вопросы >  кряки для Nevosoft

## Catamount

Простите, может уже было где-то...
Нужны кряки для игр и скринсейверов от Невософт, плииииз....

----------


## Alex_Ltd

Оставь линк на сайт фирмы.

----------


## Catamount

http://www.nevosoft.ru/home/ru.html

----------


## Ice

Для чего конкретно?
Скачал первое, что попалось на глаза-New Year Puzzles.
При запуске игры из "оболочки" создает файл smssrv~1.dll и запускает через CreateProcess. Т.е. запускаем игру, забираем файл, переименовываем во что-нибудь.exe, пользуемся.
Шедевр, и никаких крэков не надо.:)

----------


## Catamount

*Ice* Спасибо, я все поняла )))))))
А теперь представте, что я вижу комп второй раз в жизни!
Что такое 


> запуске игры из "оболочки"


 Это где?
И что такое 


> CreateProcess

----------


## Ice

Там при запуске игры (C:\Program Files\Игры от НевоСофт\New Year Puzzles\new_year_puzzles.exe)открываетс   окошко с предложением купить игру, сходить на их сайт, etc  -это я обозвал оболочкой. В нём есть кнопка  "Играть", если на неё нажать появится заставка, потом меню...-это запустилась сама игра. Когда игра запустилась жмём Win или Ctrl+Alt+Del чтобы игра свернулась. Дальше из C:\Program Files\Игры от НевоСофт\New Year Puzzles\game забираем(копируем куда-нибудь) smssrv~1.dll(файл скрытый, чтобы увидеть его Мой компьтер->Сервис->Свойства папки->Вид->Скрытые файлы и ...->Показывать). Переименовываем в .exe копируем в C:\Program Files\Игры от НевоСофт\New Year Puzzles\game(сразу  переименовать  не получится), играем.  



> И что такое      Цитата:
>                                                  CreateProcess


Так, технические подробности. :)

----------


## SMARTER

Люди ---- нужен новый кей-генератор так как изобретён новый смс-номер а старый кей-ген его не поддерживает
(www.nevosoft.ru)

Алекс а у тебя не найдется случайно нового генератора ключей для невософтовских игр так как смс номер сменился. Если использовать метод с 4,6 поста то я упустил возможность утянуть упомянутый файл оттуда. Вся надёжа только на кей-ген. Может найдется, аИ?

----------


## relentless

А как быыть если время уже кончилось И?

----------


## SMARTER

Ice я задал вопрос Alex'у а надо было тебе.
Я написал что УПУСТИЛ ету возможность, может у ТЕБЯ найдется етот кейген, а? Если нет, то - ЛЛЮЮЮДДИИИИИ ХХХЕЕЕЕЛЛЛППППП!!!!!!!:(

П. С. 



> А как быыть если время уже кончилось И?


И я о том же!!!

Кто-нибудь когда-нибудь возможно всё-таки ответит на мою просьбу, но не в этом году.

Короче, в отчаянии полез в реестр. И вот чего надыбал. Читайте!

В реестре набрел на етот ключ:



> HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\nevosoft\wrapper


В нем лежат подключи(их столько сколько игрушек от невосовт у вас установлено) с именами ProductID где ID это смс-код игры.
Вообщем сначала деинсталлируете игруху, затем удаляете подключ данной игры. Инсталлируете игру обратно и вуаля, у вас снова 60 минут. Дальше читаете здесь.

----------


## drakon

Всем прив!!!
У мя жена постоянно качает игры с Nevosoft, которые предлагают купить ключ по истечении часа!!!:( Мож кто знает какой универсальный ключик или знает где и чего надо отключить чтоб таймер не работал!!!И?:confused:
А то я закалебался, весь комп во всякой хрени!!!:mad: Она их сносит, устанавливает, сносит, устанавливает, сносит, устанавливает, сносит, устанавливает :mad:
Кто может помочь, помогите!!! =))
Зарание благодарен, Дракон!=))

----------


## IMPERIAL

Кряки для игр:
Ссылка 1
Ссылка 2
Ссылка 3
А еще мб тут http://www.gameforum.ru/showthread.php?t=4863

Не уверен в работоспособности, т.к. проверять нечего.

----------


## настя)))

какой ключ к игре Грибная Эра? Спасибо!))

----------


## ДядяВася

> какой ключ к игре Грибная Эра? Спасибо!))


http://my-software.ucoz.ru/load/patc...012/10-1-0-307

----------


## Julianrex

Приобретем рекламное место на Вашем ресурсе. Обращайтесь: nak.r.ut.k.a4i.n.st.ag.ra.m@gmail.com

----------


## Ronal15

business-ideas Home Improvement hotel accomodation Women Health WEDDING Breakups and Separation Marriage Friendship Love Advertising WEB DESIGN BLOGGING SOFTWARE DATABASES Web Hosting PPC PropertyTax LuxuryCars Appliances BUDGET TRAVEL Fencing INDIAN FASHION Coaching TRAFFIC CAMPING Travel Luxury Cruising RESORTS Adventure Rentals Boating Luxury Booking Budget Travel Tips VACATIONS CAMPING LUXURY CRUISING Hotel Accommodation ADVENTURE TRAVEL BUDGET TRAVEL TRAVEL TIPS HOTEL BOOKING SKI RESORTS Travel Malibu Travel Adventure Travel Budget Travel Blue Lagoon Kotor Montenegro littledeeply HOLIDAYS Duffel Bag Money Saving Electrical Bikes Land CRIME kids Education Business Ideas E-Business Appliances Attorney Men Fashion COACHING Hardware Gadgets DATABASES Data Recovery Gaming GADGETS Graphic Design Networks Malware Tech Updates Gizmos Money Transfer Artificial Intelligence Support & Services Graphic Design Gadgets HERO IGNITOR Hardware Malware Bandwidth GPS Tracker WEB HOSTING Tech Updates Academic Robotic SOFTWARE CLOUD COMPUTING networks GENERAL Technology Jewelry House Plans GARDENING Gardening BASEBALL Boating FOOTBALL Golf Swimming Cycling Horse Racing SPORTS NEWS FISHING BODYBUILDING Badminton TRUCKS DOG Parenting Roofing Pest Control Debt Consolidation Classic Cars Maintenance HOTEL BOOKING TRAVEL Branding Cyber Law CLOTHING Cloth Shopping Gifts SHOPPING EXPERIENCE Cosmetics CENTER Drum Kit Dragon Mart JEWELLERY Footwear Enterprise Watches Spearfishing Online Shopping prom dress MAXI DRESS Appliances Electronics EARRINGS WIFE Powerbot Shopping Cards Enjoyable EXPERIENCE Counseling Services MORTGAGE Medical Services EMERGENCY SERVICES Cars Professional Services Storage Services COACHING Online Services CAREER ADVICE STORAGE SUPPORT Locksmith SOFTWARE Search Engine Benefits Car Auto HEALTH Business Ideas Injury Artificial Intelligence Electrical coverage Travel PARENTING Nature Lovers DENTAL Adventure Travel Shipping Service RESIDENTIAL PROPERTY E-Business Supplies Stability BUSINESS INSURANCE Beauty HAIR LOSS PROPERTY BUYING Real Estate BROKERS Investment Selling Property Agency Land PROPERTY INVESTMENT Household BUILDING MORTGAGE FINANCING CONCEPTS PET HEALTH Temporary Fitness Equipments XIAOMI PHONE AGENTS MARKETERS Leasing Prospects Dog PETS FOOD Birds Luxurious Evaluation pregnancy PET EQUIPMENT Cat Birds Naturally Horse PET CARE Publish Childcare Honeymoon Elder Care Youngsters Babies Loved Family Wellness Teens Women Health Marylebone CHEAP SHOPPING Companies AGRICULTURE THERAPY Crime POLITICS NEWS INTERNATIONAL Religion Technology News Luxury Goods Legal Advice MOVING COMPANIES COMMERCIAL MOVERS Shifting Providers TAXES House Plans Flooring Web Hosting Furniture ROOFING promotional Outsourcing DISABILITY BRANDING Marketing Direct Email Marketing Hotel Booking Adventure Travel Discover Property Investment DWELLING EMODELING Suits RENTAL PROPERTY Weather Organize Home Business Men Lifestyle Ground Floor GARDENING Medicare responsibility LUXURY CRUISING Law Real Estate Law LAWYER Criminal Law IDENTITY THEFT Cyber Law MANAGEMENT BUSINESS LAW Functional Online Business Labor Law General Personal Injury GUN RIGHTS Attorney COPYRIGHT LAW Family Law Universal Laws Suspended Trademark Investigator Legislation Financial Distress MISTAKE Privateness HARM DECLARE Enterprise Lawyer Road Accident Injury Claim IMMIGRATION LAW Debt Assortment Traffic Law Against Landlord Course Divorce Attorney Trademarks IMMIGRATION LAW Labor Law LEGAL ADVICE Real Estate Law Outsourcing SMALL BUSINESS BABIES TODDLER ONLINE JOBS Decorating Ideas car-auto Commercial Pet Car Auto Disability BUSINESS INSURANCE General Medical Billing Personal Property Home Owners Life Annuities Life Annuities Breaking News HEALTH CAR AUTO Personal Property Home Insurance DISABILITY CAR AUTO Guideline Jerseys Personal Property HOME IMPROVEMENT DATA RECOVERY CHILDREN HEALTH LOW CALORIE MORTGAGE cosmetics Skills Development Languages Camping Budget Travel Landscaping Home Renovation Garage HEATING FLOORING Remodeling PLUMBING Equipment Relocating Flooring Plumbing SHOWERS HOME IMPROVEMENT FLOORING DIY Landscaping ROOFING Flooring Bath and Showers Doors and Windows FENCING HOME DECOR PEST CONTROL KITCHEN Doors and Windows Decorating Ideas PLUMBING LANDSCAPING General TEACHING DENTAL CARE General YOGA EXERCISE Injury HEALTH AND FITNESS DENTAL CARE Cancer Exercise Breast Cancer MEN HEALTH Massage WOMEN HEALTH DANGERS OF ADDICTION Drug Medical Equipment Hair Loss Back Pain Beauty THERAPY Dental VAPING Medical Services Massage Nutrition FITNESS CHILDREN HEALTH Health BREAST CANCER Hair Loss CHEST PAIN Compensation Health Officers Dental Care Rehab Centre Lift Chair Experience NUTRITION Protein INSURANCE COPYRIGHT LAW London Collectible LEISURE GENERAL HIPAA Training Financial Aid Cigarette Home Business General TRAVEL Internet Finance Entertainment Drinks Society Widespread Standing generalgroup EDUCATION Real Estate GENERAL General Marketing Entertainment Pet Health REAL ESTATE Branding Catering Baking Recipes Desserts Spain General RECIPES Land Trademarks ATTORNEY Trending Free Commodity COMMERCIAL CREDIT Business Loan Insurance CREDIT COUNSELING DEBT CONSOLIDATION Bankruptcy Mortgage Currency Trading Day Trading Coach General Overview Currency Trading Events Taxes Income FOREX TRADING ACCOUNTING INSURANCE Taxes loans Currency Trading CURRENCY TRADING TAXES Business Investing Investing MORTGAGE Currency Trading LOANS Credit General Investing Wine Spirit E-Business Home Business DRESSING Cosmetic Surgery Shopping and Fashion WATCHES ANTIQUES JEWELRY Cosmetics HAIR CARE Beauty Products INJECTIONS Skin Care Man Clothes Woman Clothes Athletic Apparel Jewelry Antiques Men Health Jewelry Trademarks LEGAL ADVICE CRIMINAL LAW SCIENCE Vacations Career Development Promotion Music Theater Parties Visual Art MOVIES AND TV Actors LANGUAGES UNIVERSITY Online Education Skills Development Information Home Schooling INTERNET MARKETING Agriculture Online Education College University Certificate Programs Financial Aid Science Home Schooling Agriculture General Photography Science MAGAZINES Languages FINANCIAL AID SKILLS DEVELOPMENT House Plans ROOFING SALES TRAINING Landscaping HOME RENOVATION House Plans Appliances Recruitment Currency Trading Car Rentals Malware Recreational Vehicles ADVERTISING BREAST CANCER ENTERTAINMENT INSURANCE GENERAL YOGA VISUAL ART Software DIY EMERGENCY SERVICES ENERGY Jewelry Beauty JEWELRY Movies SPECIAL EDUCATION Tools Estate Agent PPC ADVERTISING ROOFING Visual Art Languages CLOTHING RECREATIONAL VEHICLES ATTORNEY LAND Collectible Jewelry Woman Clothes ELECTRONICS CAREER COUNSELING Driving Tips Building a Home Mortgage Financing Small Business Business Ideas Professional Services Laundry Business Sales Management Enterprise SEO Gains SALES TRAINING Promotion MARKETING Training Program Sales Training Career Development b2c-marketing Online Business SMALL BUSINESS Firm Registration Career Development Job Vacancies Jeopardize SALES MANAGEMENT Sales Training Recruitment Outsourcing DEBT CONSOLIDATION SECURITY Advertising Marketing and Advertising OUTSOURCING STORAGE SERVICES INTERNATIONAL BUSINESS Online Business Small Business E-Business Electronic Travel Budget Travel COPYRIGHT LAW Child’s Bedroom Wedding Photography Woman Clothes COFFEE PPC ADVERTISING Therapy Social Media Marketing AGENTS MARKETERS KITCHEN Massage Gardening Accounting HOLIDAYS BABY CARE Holidays Pregnancy BABIES FESTIVAL Landscaping AUTO INSURANCE Cars Automotive Detailing Car Rentals CARS RV Customization Vehicle Maintenance Driving Tips SPORTS CAR General Car Detailing Recreational Vehicles Trucks Motorcycles CAR RENTALS DRIVING TIPS Accident Law Bath and Showers HOTEL BOOKING BEAUTY PRODUCTS CAMPING ACCOUNTING Electronics BANKING LINK BUILDING Property law parties Flooring BACK PAIN Hair Loss Men Health INSURANCE Skills Development Home Improvement

----------


## Ronal15

Living Homies homes decor tricks Diy Modern Homes Interior Homes Ideas Luxury Homes Care Better Homes Gardens Classic Home Improvements Home Improvement Planning Homes Construction Luxury Home Style Improve Small Business Businesses Selling Business Exporter Businesses Updates Business Helps Business Industry Legal Businesses Small Business Profit Health Promoting Role The Health Protections Health Care Improvements Health Care Sector Health Medicines Healthy Diet Plan Healthy Skin Diet Healthy System Law Advice Services About Law Careers Law Acts Law Projects Law Regulation Law yers Advise Legal Law Help Practical Law Road Adventure Travel Travelling Routes About Travelling Luxury Adventure Travel Resorts Travel Travelling Advice Travel Risks Travel Rules Finance Limit Faculty Of Finance Banking Finance Credit And Finance Current Finance Finance Bills Finance Issues Finance Savings Policy Wise Insurance Insurance Policy Expert Insurance Demand Insurance Record Insurance Values Sole Insurance Specific Insurance Portable Tech Technology Issues Technology Monitor Tech Roles Top Technology News Real Estates Advisor Experts In Property Local Property Investment Buying A Property Property Advices Property Factors Property Types Shared Properties Auto Motive Design Auto Motive Expert Auto Motive Trade Vehicles Services General Entry General Guider General Advice General Page General Skills Parenting Expertise Parenting Faculty Parenting Health Parenting Helps Parenting Skills Parenting Types Beauty Fashions Fashion Wears Shopping Policies Shopping Brands Local Moving Services Moving Locally Movies And Music

----------


## Ronal15

diy house interior home design plans simple house plans home interior design health heal pro health related fitness surprize business business reflection legal generation trace law wedding apeal day of wedding wedding point buzz general general ideas real estate part view real estates types of property real estate now automotive session automotive line finances funds finance secrets finance power finance advise technology desires technology needs fashion the blog True fashion style seo tech star all about seo trip travelling travel tour guides news stories told your best animal real pet now best shopping life best shopping guide educational idea educational box one food now food living entertains fun entertainment pleasures the solutions design web elite prefab houses ideas small home design modern house design diy home decor healthy fitness mend basichealthplan businessquack safebusinessway legalshock legalright weddingstrend basicwedding generalsuit generalneeds luxurydreamproperty automotivetek automotivezones financebenefitplan globallytechnology techenhance onestylefashion homeartideas interiordesignideas luxuryhomesideas healthforcure healthyfair businessalias blowbusiness bindinglaw legalsound generalsinfo automotivescape upgradetechno homeartcentral livingdecorideas healthtnc healthmend thebusinesshint businesstend legallawnews legallawweb luxuryhomesideas smallhomeideas ahealthybook healthnenergy businesstoboard betterbusinessline lawelevation legalprinciples stayluxuryhome builtahome homeispections ahomenotes betterhomeside

----------


## Ronal15

small house design

----------


## Ronal15

small house plans tiny house design home remodeling ideas best house plan house plan design building a house the home now your luxury home luxury home tips health direct the public health health exchange health log health n wellness style healthy a healthy source once healthy healthy medical a healthy beat flash business point business blue sdk business elite business business climate business persuit business fox business area business guardian business entity legal law online law media the legal law legal principle law box super law fair use law legal law blog the legal media law page perfect weddings wedding books wedding vibes know general general skills general advice real estate butter diamond property real estate next select a property real estate times automotive experts class of automotive automotive deck finance list finance helps techno global improve tech tech progress technology online technology media fashion devine fashion the styles seo scale seo tech pro travel tour systems traveling holiday daily news light news magazines a news report news updates local news list daily jobs alert career buzz services types service points animal and pet pets care zone parenting plan parenting times best parenting marketing plans marketing goals sports magazine sports types best shopping life perfect shopping perfect educator education moon education book best education education stats about food simpl foods food facts simple web design web design help fashion talk

----------


## Ronal15

luxury fashion trend self insurance service technology projects technology issue technology could about future technology finance chart finance saving ideas finding properties real estate valley real estates record hills luxury real estate healthy living facts better healthy plan health statistics basic health problems improve physical health cbd oil benefit cbd oil uses about cbd oil organic cbd oil cbd oil market cbd oils drops travel planning tips travel round travel tourism sector air travel tours travel route planner dynamics travel rule of legal law legal law practice general laws fields of law legal law magazine law investigates legal society business claim business structure business sharing businesses banking friendly business ideas b2b business idea business clamp business devine stylish homes ideas better homes garden improving a home homes builder homes planning new homes renovation home modell customise home arts idea fashion inspiration insurance updates finance credit reports common finance terms finance market value public finance market real estate market trend property revenue physical health fitness cbd oil lab choose cbd oil travel cruises inspiring travel loyal travel shoppings places photography events take photography future automotives the law skills lagel orders current business homes renovate

----------


## Ronal15

luxury homes designs best house designs small house designs the home today our luxury homes the home style health stripe healthy wellness pro health mob bring healthy health care jar healthy mentions the business hitch global business k b for business business to commerce slide business time business news law clues law hints law grip law journal pro law guide lawyer for you wedding guides wedding lounge the wedding clubs macro wedding get general general hub the general info talk general one step property real estate rama real estate diary real estate tip real estates hub daily property the tech buzz tech mirror tech moab fashion story fashion hikes fashion abc life with travelling daily travelling best career advice job and Career food with tips food secrets automotive booth automotive chunk auto geeze

----------

